# hutterite horse lovers??



## iloveroans (Jan 19, 2013)

hi all of you horse people!! i was wondering if their any ex hutterite horse lovers on here or hutterites if their are i'd love to talk with you! i live in canada,mb by the way have a great day!


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Not a hutterite, but I do live in MB and used to ride with an ex-hutterite named Verna, near Stonewall. She has a gorgeous little mare!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Welcome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iloveroans (Jan 19, 2013)

hi!glad to meet you hemmsi know some ex hutterites near stonewall too.None by the name of verna though so do you ride english or western?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum nice to meet you


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

ILR, I ride both!  

Dressage for form and education, and Western for long hours on the trail. 

Thinking of ex's, you must know of Danny.., as in Whole Hog, lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iloveroans (Jan 19, 2013)

hi country woman,nice to meet you too!!hey hemms yes i know Danny.Must be fun rideing both english and western i ride western but i'd love to learn english too someday day....


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

When I rode I did both western and English 
I like them for different reasons 

I am not to ride cause of my knees but I am still going to


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

You'll have to join us at Birds Hill Park for our next ride. A few of us on here had a great time meeting up and putting faces to scredn names!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

